# Uhrzeiten von einander abziehen



## Lautsprecher (17. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
ich möchte eine Stunden differenz zweier Zeiten ermitteln.
z. B. zwischen 22:00:00 und 06:00:00.
bis jetzt mach ich dies ziemlich umständlich. Gibts dafür vielleicht eine einfach und
schnelle Methode?

PS. Wichtig dabei ist das die Erste Zeit immer grösser als die zweite Zeit ist


----------



## Thomas Darimont (17. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Ich denke das einfachste wird sein mit Joda Time ( http://joda-time.sourceforge.net ) zu arbeiten:

```
/**
 * 
 */
package de.tutorials;

import org.joda.time.DateTime;
import org.joda.time.Period;

/**
 * @author daritho
 * 
 */
public class TimeDifferenceExample {

    /**
     * @param args
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
        DateTime start = new DateTime(2006, 1, 1, 0, 0, 0, 0);
        DateTime end = new DateTime(2006, 1, 1, 12, 43, 12, 100);

        Period p = new Period(start, end);
        System.out.println("Hours: " + p.getHours());
        System.out.println("Minutes: " + p.getMinutes());
        System.out.println("Seconds: " + p.getSeconds());
        System.out.println("Milliseconds: " + p.getMillis());
    }
}
```

Gruss Tom


----------

